# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Mac OS X на “чужом” железе

## SDA

Во время вчерашнего обмена вопросами-ответами с читателями кто-то задал вопрос про работу Mac OS X на “не-Маковском” железе, мол, как Apple относится к тому, чтобы можно было взять Mac OS X и поставить ее на какой-нибудь обычный компьютер, а не Мак.
Тема, надо сказать, заслуживает отдельного обсуждения, как мне кажется. И, даже несмотря на то, что я наверняка раньше об этом писал даже в этом блоге (просто найти не смог, хаха), а когда-то я писал статью для одного из журналов на эту тему (но тоже не смог ее найти), я считаю, что можно еще раз пройтись по тем факторам, которые как бы говорят нам “за” и “против” этого решения.

На самом деле, “за” моя фантазия подсказывает лишь два, но немаловажных фактора. Во-первых, это потенциально более высокая доля рынка Mac OS X, чем есть на данный момент, а второй получается из первого — это может привести к росту доходов компании. Но тут вот какое дело — большая доля рынка это необязательно хорошо, и совсем необязательно, что это принесет дополнительные деньги. Зачем Apple рынок недорогих ПК, где пользователи не готовы платить много денег, но при этом из-за них будут расти различные расходы компании? Да и сейчас Apple, со своей долей рынка в 5-10% (в зависимости от того, кто и как считает), огребает такие прибыли, которые вызывают жуткую зависть у конкурентов. Пример — в 4 квартале 2009 года (финансового года, который закончился 30 сентября), Apple объявила о доходе в почти 10 млрд и прибыли в 1,67 млрд долл. А вот, например, Dell, примерно в том же квартале, доход 13 мрлд и всего 700 млн долл прибыли.
дальше http://alexmak.net/blog/2009/12/24/m...are/#more-2364

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Bansardo

Ну как сказать... Эпл то против, но тем не менее многие ставят мак ос на обычные компьютеры где она вполне прекрасно работает! Сам с этого начинал и скажу так, мак ос не на своем железе работает стабильнее чем венда на своем...

----------


## SDA

> Ну как сказать... Эпл то против, но тем не менее многие ставят мак ос на обычные компьютеры где она вполне прекрасно работает! Сам с этого начинал и скажу так, мак ос не на своем железе работает стабильнее чем венда на своем...


Спорно, во первых не всякий пользователь поставит хакинтош, т.е подберет соответствующее железо, а во вторых всякие апдейты Mac OS X на хакинтоше чреваты глюками.

----------


## Bansardo

> Спорно, во первых не всякий пользователь поставит хакинтош, т.е подберет соответствующее железо, а во вторых всякие апдейты Mac OS X на хакинтоше чреваты глюками.


Готов поспорить! Если ставить нативный мак ос то никаких глюков при апдейте нет, проверено тысячи и тысячи раз! 

Железо подобрать проще некуда. Идем на википедию где собран список ВСЕГО поддерживаемого железа! А так правило простое: GeForce + Intel и никаких АМД! и 99% попадешь куда надо! %) Всегда есть сайты и форумы помощников. Так что обзавестись хакинтошем нормальной сборки не сложнее чем поставить виндовс!

----------


## SDA

Контраргументы:
 Mac и любой PC отличаются аппаратно.
Обычный компьютер или ноутбук, купленный  в магазине, предназначен только для Windows, поэтому Mac OS X работать на нем не будет. Это связано с высокими специфическими требованиями данной операционной системы к аппаратной и программной части, также требуется специальный BIOS.
Достоинство любого Mac —
это не только операционная система, а тесная связка специальных комплектующих, операционной системы и особого BIOS. Поэтому Mac OS X может работать правильно, стабильно и полнофункционально, если четко соблюдены эти требования.
Это основное различие между OS X и Windows, ведь Windows работает практически с любым оборудованием, однако результаты всем известны.
Для установки Mac OS X  требуетсяизучить массу информации, затем исходя из указаний, найти и купить определенные комплектующие и собрать самому компьютер. Также нужные специальные знания и много времени, также пользователь может столкнется с массой подводных камней. Например, после установки и успешной загрузки Mac OS X на PC возникают новые проблемы, с которыми приходиться считаться,это неработающая видеокарточка, неработающая сетевая карточка и неработающий USB.
Типичная проблема с USB — когда USB-устройства монтируются только при старте системы. Это значит, что, к примеру, нельзя добраться до данных на только что вставленной флешке без перезагрузки. Лечится http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/ind...howtopic=95789 .  Типичны и проблемы и со звуком. Например, неработающий микрофон или, что реже, отсутствие звука вообще. На новых чипах и платах с HD аудио это обычно исправляется установкой патча AppleHDA http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/ind...howtopic=32859
Когда все проблемы решены, в руках окажется рабочая Mac OS X. К сожалению, рабочей она обычно остаётся до первого обновления железа или версии системы, после чего требуется вновь повторять ритуал установки патчей.
Вообще, первое, что необходимо продумать перед установкой своего хакинтоша, это комплектация компьютера. На OSx86 вики есть чрезвычайно полезная страница со списком 100% работающего железа и того, которое можно исправить конкретным отдельно устанавливаемым патчем.http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/HCL_10.5.2
Впрочем, желаю  удачного эксперимента.  А ещё лучше  — надо купить Mac, они хорошие, правда.

----------


## Bansardo

Извените, но это не реклама, 
Ознакомтесь пожвлуйста с сайтами www.applelife.ru и другими подобными...
Обновите свою информацию... то раньше были Эпл с приставкой Power (PowerMac, PowerBook) Да действительно, на них никак не поставишь виндовс, так же как и на обычных комп оного зверя, НО сейчас уже давно Эпл использует системы Интел, соответсвенно поставить можно, и работать будет отлично! А про совместиость с железом скажу одно, если человеку надо то он найдет нужное и соберет нормальный компьютер, железо обычное используется и есть в любом магазине! Или что, если купил железо под установку мака то нельзя потом венду поставить чтоли, в чем проблема не вижу...  :Wink:  Как говорится если штаны с руковами то лучше пользоваться калькулятором. Сам себе ставил на ноутбук (Asus A8JN) пришлось только вайфай адаптер поменять а все остальное завелось с полоборота...

З.Ы. Проблема биоса решается установкой лоадера например Chameleon Boot Loader.
Настоятельно рекомендую ознакомится с сайтами про Макинтош и хакинтош.
А вообще хочешь макинтош => надо покупать эпл, да дорого, но оно того стоит! Если посчитать гемморой с вендой, установку всего что непопадя и.т.д то мак себя окупает с верхушкой! 

А Вы сами то хоть раз занимались подобными манипуляциями, что так уверенно говорите? А вообще пользовались макосом дома я имею ввиду а не на прилавках эпстора или магазина?

З.Ы.Ы А сайт у Вас клевый! Реально скока проблем небыло с вендой все тут есть! Спасиб Вам за полезный ресурс! Если что какие вопросы про мак буду рад помочь!  :Wink:

----------


## SDA

> Извените, но это не реклама, 
> 
> 
> 
> А Вы сами то хоть раз занимались подобными манипуляциями, что так уверенно говорите? А вообще пользовались макосом дома я имею ввиду а не на прилавках эпстора или магазина?


Такими манипуляциями не пользовался, не зачем, у меня полноценный макбук 

*Добавлено через 3 часа 31 минуту*




> Извените, 
> Ознакомтесь пожвлуйста с сайтами www.applelife.ru и другими подобными...


там же   - хакинтош, выбор железа и установка с начала до конца http://www.applelife.ru/topic/8624-%...-%D0%BA%D0%BE/
Лично для меня было проще купить нормальный мак, чем париться с подборкой железа и возможными дальнейшими глюками, особенно при апдейтах. Еще раз повторяю, для рядового пользователя сборка хакинтош это проблема. Другое дело если нет денег, но очень хочется Mac OS X или просто энтузиаст, готовый возиться до опупения 
 В любом случае, проработанная и стабильная операционная система Apple, сегодня доступная в свежей версии  10.6 "Snow Leopard", доступна только для компьютеров Apple, таких, как Macbook, Mac Pro(ноутбукИ) или iMac  (настольные ПК).

----------


## Bansardo

Вот и хорошо что Вы тоже с макинтош! Прекрасная система! 

А Mac Pro это не ноутбук а настольник профессиональный а вот Macbook Pro это ноутбук  :Wink: 

iMac это ваще комп в монике. Есть еще Mac mini хорошая штука для дома! Не шумит и места мало занимает! 

Если не секрет из манипуляторов какой мышкой пользуетесь? Майти или какой посторонней фирмы и почему?

----------


## SDA

> Если не секрет из манипуляторов какой мышкой пользуетесь? Майти или какой посторонней фирмы и почему?


Честно говоря обычной- logitech, через блютус, все никак не доберусь до Magic Mouse, надо ехать в эпловский магазин (никак время не найду), а через интернет неохота платить за доставку  :Smiley: 

Кстати у меня MacBook 2.13 http://www.iliberty.ru/shop/maki/mac...3-mc240-2.html  :Smiley:  правда хочется iMac 27 http://www.macpages.ru/pages/%C2%AB-...ranitsakh.html и окончательно дома отказаться от винды  :Smiley:

----------


## Bansardo

И как блютусная мыша себя ведет? У Вас V450 или V470? не залипает? Говорят она уходит в сон очень быстро и некорректно работает поэтому многие берут обычную например с нано адаптером. 
А Magic Mouse это очень своеобразная штука, кому то нравится кому то нет, но к сожалению слышал больше нехороших отзывов... Говорят все таки эмулированная вторая кнопка неочень работает, но по большому счету такие претензии слышал от тех кто играет на маках... Да и цена по сравнению с обычной мышкой впечатляет  :Wink:

----------


## SDA

> И как блютусная мыша себя ведет? У Вас V450 или V470? не залипает? Говорят она уходит в сон очень быстро и некорректно работает поэтому многие берут обычную например с нано адаптером.


Ведет себя нормально, не залипает и не засыпает,  блютус с первого раза настроился буквально за минуту, правда очень интересно, насколько хватит батарейки.
А до Magic Mouse я все таки доберусь  :Smiley:

----------


## aintrust

> ... все никак не доберусь до Magic Mouse, надо ехать в эпловский магазин (никак время не найду), а через интернет неохота платить за доставку


Некоторые компании, поставляющие продукцию Apple (к примеру, МакЦентр), делают бесплатную доставку в пределах МКАД, если стоимость заказа превышает 3000 рублей. Правда, насколько мне известно, с мышками Magic Mouse в конце года были большие перебои в поставках в Россию, так что не везде их сейчас можно найти...

----------


## aintrust

> Говорят все таки эмулированная вторая кнопка неочень работает, но по большому счету такие претензии слышал от тех кто играет на маках... Да и цена по сравнению с обычной мышкой впечатляет


Мышка однозначно неигровая - для игрушек полно специальных мышек, лучше использовать их. Что касается второй (третьей или любой другой) "кнопки", то никаких проблем не возникает вообще - просто к этой мышке надо немного привыкнуть. У некоторых это получается быстро, у других - нет, отсюда и нарекания.

PS. Кстати, если вы когда-либо пользовались мышкой Mighty Mouse, то процесс привыкания пройдет значительно быстрее! =)

----------


## Bansardo

> Ведет себя нормально, не залипает и не засыпает,  блютус с первого раза настроился буквально за минуту, правда очень интересно, насколько хватит батарейки.
> А до Magic Mouse я все таки доберусь


Дак у Вас V450 или V470??? Потому что про V470 много плохого говорят. Бстро засыпает и надо постоянно дергать туда сюда и подтормаживает. Развейте пжлст мои сомнения, так как очень хочу себе купить сий девайс. Тока вот как то страшно из-за таких отзывов некоторых людей которые ее просто выкинули, как они писали, и купили себе с радиоадаптером (Logitech nano). Посоветуйте что лучше? Nano или блютусная?

----------


## SDA

> Дак у Вас V450 или V470??? Потому что про V470 много плохого говорят. Бстро засыпает и надо постоянно дергать туда сюда и подтормаживает. Развейте пжлст мои сомнения, так как очень хочу себе купить сий девайс. Тока вот как то страшно из-за таких отзывов некоторых людей которые ее просто выкинули, как они писали, и купили себе с радиоадаптером (Logitech nano). Посоветуйте что лучше? Nano или блютусная?


V470 http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hi...odelid=1574694
Насчет Nano ничего не могу сказать, не работал.
Еще раз повторяю, у меня пока никаких проблем с мышью нет. Может повезло, не знаю  :Smiley:  Мне она и по внешнему виду понравилась, маленькая, удобная.

----------


## aintrust

Небольшой отзыв: Грызун для мака: опыт использования Logitech v450/v470

----------


## SDA

...В целом, покупками вполне доволен, особенно моделью 450, к которой у меня лично всего два нарекания (скорее, придирки): вес (батарейки, что поделаешь…) и наличие адаптера, который нужно вынимать из макбука по завершении работы....

Не понял, какой адаптер он имеет ввиду, у меня мышь работает без всякого адаптера .
штатный Logitech Control Center тоже не ставил.

----------


## aintrust

> Не понял, какой адаптер он имеет ввиду, у меня мышь работает без всякого адаптера .


USB nano-receiver (беспроводный 2.4 GHz адаптер), по всей видимости...

----------


## Bansardo

> USB nano-receiver (беспроводный 2.4 GHz адаптер), по всей видимости...


Ну да, про него и речь! Я же написал модель мышки Logitech nano!

Ну раз у Вас с V470 нет проблем тогда наверное пойду ка я и куплю себе такую штуку!

----------


## aintrust

> Ну раз у Вас с V470 нет проблем тогда наверное пойду ка я и куплю себе такую штуку!


Когда купите и немного поэксплуатируете новую мышку, поделитесь, пожалуйста, своими впечатлениями о ней!

----------

